

Hey Government, Get Out of Silicon Valley  - edw519
http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/12/hey-government-get-out-of-silicon-valley-unless-youve-got-cleantech-subsidies-of-course/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=My+Yahoo

======
anigbrowl
The story is a bit more interesting than the silly headline, and there's
something to it; when international competitors invest heavily in subsidies,
there's a ready-made 'arms race' argument for doing the same here. From a
longer-term perspective, disruption of the fossil-fuel model has a huge
potential payoff in the form of reduced strategic commitments.

------
MaysonL
Given that Silicon Valley was basically founded on government money, the
cleantech boom is hardly surprising. I just wish that government research
funding would go back to the ARPA model: throw money at the brightest people
with the best ideas.

